# coralife turbo twist 3x tubing size



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Does anyone happen to know what size tubing to use for a turbo twist 3X ?

My Ehiem tubing doesn't fit it, the lock nut just slides right over it.. I guess Ill just take the nipple adaptor to Home Depot and try it on hoses till it fits.. but if anyone else has already gone through this BS and knows the right size it'd save me some time. Also Home depot is closed right now and I just wanted to gripe about how it doesn't fit my filter tubing and its a royal PITA

and my greenwater is just laughing at me while all my plants wither away and die.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

The Coralife UV filters come equipped to fit the eheim filters with hose size 13 mm & 16 mm, the 16 mm adapter simply screws in to the already in place 13 mm barb.
Which Eheim filter do you have? did you buy the UV filter new?
On another note green water is usually a result of ammonia & high light - do some research on the black out method for aquarium green water, either UV or Black out method is only treating the symptom, you need to find the cause.
Regards


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I did the blackout and it didn't work. I've done the research, this isn't the first time Ive had GW. I have an ehiem 2213, I bought the UV sterilizer new. The GW is because the tank is in the line of fire of sunlight.. the whole room pretty much is.

Ill take the nipple adaptor to home depot and find some 13mm tubing today If I can.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

I`m a bit perplexd as why the eheim 12/16 tubing won`t fit your coralife UV filter


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Ya, me too. The locknut doesnt tighten over the tubing to lock it in place. It can pull back off quite easilly. I might just slap a couple screw tight hose clamps on there. 

Is yours the 2012 model, the one where they changed the location of the blue light? Mine is.. Anyways Im heading to Luckys (where I bought it, excellent customer service btw) with the nipple to see if Im doing it wrong (cant imagine how, its simple as pie but we'll see)


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

Well I was doing everything correctly, the hose is just smaller than the locknut. Hose clamps it is.


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

My lock nut works great, i don`t think mine is the new model you describe, but it`s newer that the intial model with the transformer box in line now as opposed to the orginal end plug transformer style .


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Perhaps you did not get the correct/missing the correct nut, the pkg should contain 2 sets of lock nut - one pair for each size.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

No both were in the box, Im doing everything correctly. If Was using the other one it would be massive (relatively). They must have changed their sizing. I even bought more ehiem brand 12/16 tubing and tried the locknut/nipple right there in the store. The locknut just keeps spinning and then loosely falls down the hose, lol.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I notice though Charlie in picture 1 (and completely unrelated to this original thread topic) that you don't have the rubber O-ring on your large hose nipple. Did you just not have it on yet in that pic or does that model not even use one? I can see the half inch groove where it should be (or where mine is located) but you have no rubber there.. doesn't it leak without it?


----------



## charlie1 (Dec 1, 2011)

The rubber seal is inside the adaptor, this is a back up unit .


----------

